# Is my girlfriend's female friend a lesbian, or I am I crazy for thinking so ?



## danielb77 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well Im a 35 year old man with a girlfriend who is 38. My girlfriend has an extremely possessive female friend who is 50. Her older female friend would offer to babysit my girfriend's little boy so me and my girl could go on a date, however my girlfriend's would only watch the kid if my girlfriend paid her and if my girlfriend spent the night at her house. Not to mention, the money she requested from my friend was unreasonably high for one hour or two hours of babysitting. However, when I did go out on dates with my girlfriend, her female friend would begin to call and text constantly after one or two hours of being on a date,telling my girlfriend to come back to her house now. Every time my girlfriend would tell me she had to go immediately. I know some of you may be thinking its because of the kid, but there's been times the female friend wasnt watching the kid, and my girlfriend left immediately after her friend began calling and texting over and over. She wouldn't stop and at times my girlfriend's female friend's teenage daughter would even begin calling and texting like crazy. I believe the mother put her up to it. My girlfriend's female friend would always wanted my girl to come over and drink till they got drunk. Not to mention, my girl barely drinks and weighs 120 and her female friend weighs 200 and is a borderline alcoholic who has an evidently heavier tolerance to alcohol. While my girl would be at her house my girl wouldn't pick up her phone at past 12 am, and I know she wasn't sleeping, because she told me she and her friend were drinking. She told me her friend would tell her to not pick up or text me, because it’s their time to be together.

To me her friend has very manly characteristic, and not to mention her friend has been in a 20 year marriage with a gay male who my girlfriends’ female friend doesn't have sex with. My girlfriend's friend and her gay husband adopted two girls. My girl's female friend used to try to demand my girl do stuff she desired of my girl.My girl would have to somewhat babysit her kids at a lake, take them shopping, take her lesbian daughter to her female friend's house, and do all she desired of my girl. My girl's friend even used to get her 14 year old daughter to call and text my girl like crazy when we were on dates. My girl doesnt think the mother put the 14 year old to calling and texting like crazy on our dates, but I do because she uses the same tone as her 50 year old mom. I remember once my girl told the 14 year old, " I am on a date with my boyfriend", and the 14 year old responded, " So? I want you to come to my house now". This is before we actually saw the movie. I felt all our time was on a timetable... 
I remember once me and my girlfriend were at a lake just talking and hugging. My girl's friend suddenly came to the lake with a highly high and drunk woman talking about they came there to see if we were having sex. It was made known to me and my girl they were looking inside my parked car to see if we are having sex. As soon as they left the lake, and left me and my girl together alone. My girls friend began texting and calling like crazy again. She was telling my girl to get off the date and come hang out with her instead. Soon after my girl was at her house and after 12 am or so she didn't pick up her phone as usual. My girls friend used to constantly ask my girl where’s she at, is she coming to her house, or ask her if she’s with me. Once my girl told me " My female friend said I could see you for 30 minutes today".I was allowed to see her in a Walmart/Subway shopping center's parking lot. Not to mention, that 30 minutes was cut short by her friend texting her to get off the date.

Now when me and my girl first had sex, her friend called right after our act and tried to hold an hour conversation with my girl and requesting my girl leaves my house and come spend the weekend at her house. Her friend never even allowed me to come to her house. Finally, my girl has stopped letting her friend control her life, how long our dates are, and our relationship. My girls female friend is trying so hard to make my girl feel bad for not spending time with her anymore and not allowing her to have that power to control her life, her dating life, and how much time she spends with me However, my girls friend is kind of like a friend of my girl's family. I feel my girl's friend may be using that as a way to ruin my relationship by telling her family all sorts of evils, like "she stopped being my friend because of him". I'm looking to settle down at 35. I don't want to waste time with women who are going to put me through a hellish marriage. Just imagine if her friend controlled our married life. To this day, her friend is trying to regain that control over her slowly. I fear my feelings may grow even more for my girl. I don't want to be wasting time with a woman who may not be honest with her sexuality or has a friend control her every move. I feel as a woman who is 3 years my senior, she should of never given a so called stricly platonic friend of the same gender that much control over her.

i do believe her friend is a lesbian trying hard to make my girl emotionally attached to her ... What do you all think ? I will never feel comfortable with their friendship. In my mind she has crossed the line of being a platonic friend.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Assuming this is actually on the level, Here's the breakdown for you:

You are a passive Delta/Gamma male.

Your GF is a submissive bisexual. No biggy. Most women are sexually into other women at some point or another.

Your GF's toxic friend (TF) is a dominant bull **** lesbian who has got it on with your GF many times. Your GF has probably been, uh, under the older daughter as well.

Does that answer the question adequately?


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

:iagree:Yep Your GF doesn't think it is rude to answer her cell while on a date?


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

It happens. One of my friends had a gay friend who was crushing on her and would actively c0ckblock anyone she dated. She ignored it for a long time but that didn't solve the issue. Your GF needs to stand up for herself and not be controlled.


----------



## danielb77 (Oct 13, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Assuming this is actually on the level, Here's the breakdown for you:
> 
> You are a passive Delta/Gamma male.
> 
> ...


I have felt the same way about her. I do love her, but i am not looking for a relationship with a bisexual person at this moment


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

If you learn to be man enough, you can make her yours. It could be fun. Go here and let Roissy educate you about the real facts of life. Just start reading. You need to do this whether or not you stay with her. You're way too gamma. Also see your Dr. about testosterone supplementation.


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

Are they "friends" or are they casual or ex lovers??? Your GF is old enough to know the attention from her friend is a bit extreme. Bring this to her attention and let her know how you feel. If she values her friendship more then you, I would just find another girl. If she values you more then her friendship, I would suggest you discuss some boundaries in the relationship about her obsessive friend.

Answering the phone during a date is a clear sign she is not that in to you, But the friend can convince her not to answer your calls. How long have you been together?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

From a woman's point of view:



> I'm looking to settle down at 35. I don't want to waste time with women who are going to put me through a hellish marriage.


You *ARE* wasting time on a woman who's not that into you. As for the hellish marriage, you're not even convinced she's straight! Do not spend ANOTHER WEEK on this worthless relationship. There are PLENTY of women out there who are TOTALLY STRAIGHT (not slamming bi/gay, but that *is* what straight men looking to get married want), looking for a good guy, looking to marry and start a family. FIND ONE OF *THOSE* WOMEN.



> If you learn to be man enough, you can make her yours. It could be fun. Go here and let Roissy educate you about the real facts of life. Just start reading. You need to do this whether or not you stay with her. You're way too gamma. Also see your Dr. about testosterone supplementation.


 I have been to that website and read that stuff; it is UTTER CR*P *IF* you are SERIOUSLY looking for a long-term, successful, marriage relationship! I'm a woman and I'm telling you, the advice on that website may work on bimbettes and women with low self-esteem, or it may work to get you laid (plenty of one-night stands). BUT, if you want a mature, honest, dependable WOMAN (not a flighty piece-of-azz) to meet, marry and raise children with, then STAY AWAY (far away) FROM THE ADVICE ON THAT WEBSITE. You will NEVER get a quality woman OR a quality relationship by playing the kind of infantile games they suggest on that website.

...my free advice, do with it as you will!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

meson said:


> It happens. One of my friends had a gay friend who was crushing on her and would actively c0ckblock anyone she dated. She ignored it for a long time but that didn't solve the issue. Your GF needs to stand up for herself and not be controlled.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> From a woman's point of view:
> 
> You *ARE* wasting time on a woman who's not that into you. As for the hellish marriage, you're not even convinced she's straight! Do not spend ANOTHER WEEK on this worthless relationship. There are PLENTY of women out there who are TOTALLY STRAIGHT (not slamming bi/gay, but that *is* what straight men looking to get married want), looking for a good guy, looking to marry and start a family. FIND ONE OF *THOSE* WOMEN.
> 
> ...


Yea they all say they want "nice" guys, but rarely does it play out like that in real life.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The relationship between them is unhealthy.

Ideally, it should be ended.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Your GF is letting her friend and the friends daughter intrude into her relationship with you in totally unacceptable and inappropriate ways.

The only way to handle this is each and everytime it happens to call her out on it. I don't mean yell, or fight I mean call her out. For example:

You're on a date - GF gets a text from friend.. you say "We're on a date together. Don't be texting with people, or reading their texts. If they won't take the hint and stop then turn off the phone."

If your gf won't - then honeslty dump her. Think about it - she ignores your calls/texts when with the friend , because the friend tells her to choose her over you.

Yet, she won't turn off the friend when she is with you.

As for the baby sitting - get another babysitter. The friend is useless at the job.

So it's not if she's lesbian or not - it's that your GF is letting this other person intrude and ruin her relationship with you.

Your GF is going to continue letting her do it because so far you've allowed it as well. You need to start informing your GF this isn't OK, and it is going to cause a break in the relationship.


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

Why would you allow an alcoholic to babysit your kid?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> Yea they all say they want "nice" guys, but rarely does it play out like that in real life.


I love you guys, but REALLY....didn't we JUST HAVE a whole spout-off about stereotyping and generalizations earlier this week on ANOTHER thread?

I agree, that SOME women (usually young) choose the 'hot' d-bag guy OVER the less-attractive more reliable guy. Yep, it happens. And then HOPEFULLY we all GROW UP and realize there's more to life than a 'pretty face and a cute azz' (on either gender).

This man is 35yo, I think he can find PLENTY of WOMEN in their 30's/early 40's who are looking for a SERIOUS, stable, long-lasting, marriage-material relationship. And these women have (for the most part, but certainly not ALL of them) outgrown their 'infatuated with bad boy' phase.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> I love you guys, but REALLY....didn't we JUST HAVE a whole spout-off about stereotyping and generalizations earlier this week on ANOTHER thread?
> 
> *I agree, that SOME women (usually young) choose the 'hot' d-bag guy OVER the less-attractive more reliable guy. Yep, it happens. And then HOPEFULLY we all GROW UP and realize there's more to life than a 'pretty face and a cute azz' (on either gender).*
> 
> This man is 35yo, I think he can find PLENTY of WOMEN in their 30's/early 40's who are looking for a SERIOUS, stable, long-lasting, marriage-material relationship. And these women have (for the most part, but certainly not ALL of them) outgrown their 'infatuated with bad boy' phase.


It's the 80-20 rule, and no it doesn't go away just because women get older. They come out of 20 year marriages at age 45 and they are still just as susceptible to face, physique, stance, status, relative youth, a$$holery, as they ever were. Maybe even more so, since they realize after a while that they aren't going to be remarrying and they're happier being a member of a high rank male's rotation than being the one and only for a schlub.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> since they realize after a while that they aren't going to be remarrying and they're happier being a member of a high rank male's rotation than being the one and only for a schlub.


I don't know WHERE you meet these 'women,' but I SERIOUSLY suggest that you QUIT DRINKING THE KOOL-AID!


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> I don't know WHERE you meet these 'women,' but I SERIOUSLY suggest that you QUIT DRINKING THE KOOL-AID!


I don't drink the kool aid, which is why I can see things as they are. As to where I meet these women, I'm a trainer. These women come from all walks of life and income levels. But they're all still women trying to attract higher quality men (they think) than the one's they're divorcing.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I think the 50 yr old lady has something on your GF and is blackmailing your GF for sexual favors and money.

But thats just me.

Most liking your chick is bi and digs the old bags attention, while stashing money away for her exit plan.


----------



## danielb77 (Oct 13, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> From a woman's point of view:
> 
> You *ARE* wasting time on a woman who's not that into you. As for the hellish marriage, you're not even convinced she's straight! Do not spend ANOTHER WEEK on this worthless relationship. There are PLENTY of women out there who are TOTALLY STRAIGHT (not slamming bi/gay, but that *is* what straight men looking to get married want), looking for a good guy, looking to marry and start a family. FIND ONE OF *THOSE* WOMEN.
> 
> ...


she claims shes avoiding her friend, but I just notice her friend has been calling her phone at 1am yesterday on Saturday. 
plus on her phone records it showed they spoke today. 
this friend seems to want my girl to do the mommy role stuff for her friends kids like take them to school meetings. 
her friend doesn't work n her friends kids are constantly begging my girl for some form of allowance. I don't feel comfortable with her friendship. she gave her friend the green light to constantly call her, by telling her friend id never miss a call from you
actually it went near verbatim like this " I will never miss a call another call from you again. .. love you" and the friend responded " I love u too" 
I could understand a long time female friends from childhood having brotherly ot sisterly love for each other, but my girl says they've only been friends for three months. I work a lot during the week, just in two days I covered 23 hours of work, so around 10pm when I get off is our quality time, and her friend knows this, but yet at 1am I notice her friend kept calling her phone, its usually about my girl coming to her home. infact last week her friend asked my girl to babysit her teenage daughters and said shed be back before I get off at 10pm . the reason was she was going to a party. what party that includes heavy drinking ends before 10pm ? I'm not saying it doesn't exist, but not very likely. that's her attempt to ruin our time together. ive never dated a woman who has a friend that is so demanding of her time, and my girl gets mad at me because I keep talking about it. 
I'm sure if my girl were to be married, her friend would try to ruin her marriage by being demanding of her time. I'm I being weird but would many men allow it? my ex just got out of a marriage where she said here ex husband drunk and placed friend time above family, but now it seems this is what she will do.


----------



## danielb77 (Oct 13, 2012)

AlphaHalf said:


> Are they "friends" or are they casual or ex lovers??? Your GF is old enough to know the attention from her friend is a bit extreme. Bring this to her attention and let her know how you feel. If she values her friendship more then you, I would just find another girl. If she values you more then her friendship, I would suggest you discuss some boundaries in the relationship about her obsessive friend.
> 
> Answering the phone during a date is a clear sign she is not that in to you, But the friend can convince her not to answer your calls. How long have you been together?


we've been together for about 3 to 4 months. Basically a bit shorter then when she began hanging out with this older woman. she gave the older woman the green light to call and be extremely demanding by telling the older woman, " I will never miss another call from you ... I love you " and the older lady said " i love you too " and that's very near to verbatim. 
I felt it was gay considering my girl says they haven't been friends for long 
I could understand having love for an old friend that your close to as a brother or sister, but she always says she barely knows this woman. this woman is a family friend that she hasn't ever been close too. 
my friends friend is in a 20 year marriage with a gay man. nothing wrong with gays but what straight woman would be married to a man that is gay and gives them no sex, unless their not looking for sex from a man. 
see the older friend is southern and probably from a conservative southern family who may reject her if she said straight, " I'm gay" . 

so her and her husband took the understanding, we act married, but we do our own thing. that's the only logical reason, they adopted kids rather then trying to have their own. one kid is 15 and a lesbian and the other is 14 and already hyper sexually minded. 
my girlfriend slept at her house religiously when we began dating. I asked her verbatim " what 38 year old and 50 year old women slumber party so much? " 
she uses the excuse of her past living situation, but shes been over there sleeping since having better living conditions. 
I never asked a woman to terminate her friendship, and I feel bad about it, but I cant focus and feel secure in their friendship because of what has occurred. my girl has another friend, but that other friend is more worried about her own relationship and never is obsessive with my girl. I don't think I can remain in a relationship like this, and when I talk to her about it, she calls me " homophobic, an idiot, retarded, and demeaning hurtful things" . ive tried to break my back helping my girl because of I love her so much, and my cultural tradition is a man should be there for a woman. I'm not talking about financial help but other forms of help. please give advice


----------



## danielb77 (Oct 13, 2012)

AlphaHalf said:


> Are they "friends" or are they casual or ex lovers??? Your GF is old enough to know the attention from her friend is a bit extreme. Bring this to her attention and let her know how you feel. If she values her friendship more then you, I would just find another girl. If she values you more then her friendship, I would suggest you discuss some boundaries in the relationship about her obsessive friend.
> 
> Answering the phone during a date is a clear sign she is not that in to you, But the friend can convince her not to answer your calls. How long have you been together?


I notice a text where here friend said " come to my house" , and my girl " said okay once I'm done at the store" and then her friend said " leave your phone at home " and my girl said, " hes at work and gets off at 10pm" hmm
before we were dating she kept saying referring to a female as girlfriend, I told her that term is a bit outdated because it raises suspicion in peoples minds, most women say " my female friend", because it raises no suspicion. she gets irate and calls me retarded for saying that. I cant talk to her about it without her being mean as hell to me. she even made fun of my abusive dad neglecting getting medical help for me when I was hit by a car, I had to lay there in pain from a fractured leg n back aches. to this day I have a limp and serious back aches, it hurt me deeply because I have numerous health issues that may have occurred from spinal damage, but she responds its nothing because she had an abusive dad, but for me ive been sickly all my life, and doctors have said it may be due the accident. after my accident I was covered in blood and my dad refused to take me to the hospital when my mom was out of town for 4 months


----------



## Benevolence (Oct 8, 2012)

Get a clue, they are in a relationship. Drop her, she wont miss you, she already has her man.


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

Its obvious that this "GF" is not worth your time. Find somebody else. Use your common sense.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Daniel:

How many MORE people have to tell you: DUMP THIS WOMAN. She is NOT being honest with you. She is not making you a priority.

"ive tried to break my back helping my girl because of I love her so much"...You love her SO MUCH?!? You BARELY KNOW HER!!! You've been dating her for THREE MONTHS! You know, 90 days! You don't even believe it when we tell you she's ALMOST CERTAINLY BI-SEXUAL!!!!

You are TOO NEEDY!

Stop telling us how BAD it is! Stop explaining to us how screwed-up the relationship is! WE'VE GOT IT. WE FULLY UNDERSTAND. And we're telling YOU to GET OUT.

Call her TODAY and tell her you two are finished. Tell her you feel she places too much importance on her friendship with "X" and not enough on her relationship with you. Tell her 'no', this is NOT something you two can work on. You know that there is NOT ENOUGH positive in this relationship to make it last long-term. Tell her 'I wish you luck and happiness.' Then HANG UP. Do NOT CALL again. Do not answer phone calls, emails or texts (in fact, when they come in, delete them unread.) MOVE ON WITH YOUR LIFE.

And by 'MOVE ON', I don't mean find another woman. I mean get yourself into IC for at least 6 months and make some changes to yourself so you will be READY for a REAL, HEALTHY, HONEST, MATURE relationship. Because you're not ready. If you just go girlfriend-hunting again, you'll be back here trying to figure out why THAT one blew up, too. Your girlfriend-picker is broken and needs some repair.

Keep coming to TAM and tell us about the GREAT PROGRESS you have made on yourself and in your life. We would LOVE to hear about positive changes in your life.


----------



## danielb77 (Oct 13, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Daniel:
> 
> How many MORE people have to tell you: DUMP THIS WOMAN. She is NOT being honest with you. She is not making you a priority.
> 
> ...


She has dropped her friend today with an audible drop. I gave her an ultimatum. I told her either her friend goes, or I go, and I meant it 100%.

She texted her friend on why she shouldn't call or talk to her anymore. Soon after her friend calls back and says, " What's going on ?"
She tells her friend, " I am trying to save my relationship"... He friend begins to say something about I am going to try to isolate her, can't she see.

She then tells her friend, " No, You call me like a dude. You're constantly calling me, requesting my time, and bossing me around"

Her friend responds, " if that's from you I'll take it"

Then I get so irate at all of this, because honestly If one of my platonic same sex friends called me and told me they don't want me to call them I'd be like "OK", however that never happened because I respect peoples' privacy. 

This woman was actually trying to bargain. This is when I got irate and said " Just leave her alone. Are you gay ? What is wrong with you ? " 

The friend said "Take her, I dont want her. Shove her up your ass I dont want to talk to you, I want to talk to her, and hung up" and I think she said " I dont won't talk to her", but her friend has a thick unintelligible southern semi Ebonified drawl 

I called back and she said, " Yes ! " and said something unintelligible in a thick southern drawl, and hung up

What do you guys think of this ?


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

Lesbian? 100% Bi-sexual for sure. Everything you mentioned was way outside the boundaries of a normal close relationship between two straight women. The 50 year old is a BEARD of sorts and is now super upset she may be losing her girlfriend. She knows it will be hard to find another girlfriend given her circumstances. Even if you manage to get the 50 year old out of your life you are still left with a bi-sexual girlfriend. Some might say this is OK, but you don't seem like the kind of person who would like this arrangement based on your posts. You need to realize that your girlfriend is with you because she thought you would be the type of guy who she could manipulate into accepting her double life. In essence she thinks you lack the confidence and experience to do anything about it. You must realize that she is lying to you and that should wake you up. Most men would never tolerate multiple interuptions during dates. It's a huge signal that she's" just not that into you". Do yourself a huge favor and run for your life. Also, be really careful about becoming a sperm donor for the lesbian couple.


----------



## danielb77 (Oct 13, 2012)

I am sorry to disturb on this forum again. However, I was just looking threw my girlfriend's phone yesterday, when I noticed a new contact named "Angela". I questioned her about it, because of the questionably gay/lesbian before, she responded that this "Angela" was tied to a man who offered her a job. The tie between Angela and this man are they are husband and wife.

My issue is before there was a tie to her 50 year old friend (who actions, way of talking to her, bossing her around, constantly ruining her dates, forbidding my girl from calling me from her house in the latter part of their friendship, Telling my girl to leave her cell at home, always wanting to spend quality time with her, and constantly wanting her to spend nights at her house, expecting my girl to divide her time equally with her and me clearly demonstrated gayness/lesbianess. It doesnt take a rocket science to notice this isnt a normal platonic female to female friendship, but for some reason my girl's family and friends don't believe the 50 year old is gay. They dont seem to realize there are "out the closet gays", "down low gays" aka hidden gays)

When I first met her, she wanted me to drop all my female friends in a matter of weeks. All this while we worked at the same job, but somewhat different, so our time was limited. When I did go see her after I got off her 50 year old friend would be texting her phone calling her back to the 50 year olds house. She was always sleeping at the 50 year old's house with her husband there too esp on Friday and Saturday nights. So in my mind, I felt she was a swinger. Past a child's and teenager's bed time( past 12 am or so), she wouldnt pick up her phone when she was at her 50 friend's house all while 50 year old's husband was there too. Plus at work we would talk about Facebook, and my girlfriend before she was my girlfriend, mentioned how she had a beautiful woman on her list she has a crush on. She began talking about how this woman took her pictures off Facebook. I questioned her with the intense words " have a crush on", she responded "Most women crush on other women, I don't mean a crush like a man would crush on a woman, I mean she's beautiful".

Then she would refer to the 50 year old as her "Girlfriend". Some terms are outdated. As in other decades, the term "Gay" meant happy. I tried to explain to many today when a woman refers to another woman as "Girlfriend" people will automatically think your gay. She said she went back and spoke to another female friend ( Not the 50 year old), and that friend said what I am saying isnt true, and its perfectly fine for women to refer to other women to strangers as "Girlfriend". The reason why I say strangers, is because at that time she wasnt my girlfriend, she was just a person I had met at work. 

Not to mention, I have heard my girlfriend's former husband speak on the phone, and the man sounds effeminate and gay. Some men have light voices and others have deeper one's, but this man pronounces his words with a womanly sound. I don't know if they had an open relationship, because this man sounds mighty gay, and all of this going on with her. Her former husband as she says was nothing more then a drunk sexual partner for her. He didnt take care of husbandly responsibilities, put her down, and talk down to her. She even said he always wanted to be around his male friends especially after work. I personally would rather be at home with my wife over my male friend's houses taking care of my family as a man. 

I thought she may have been a bi swinger before with 50 year old friend and her gay or bisexual husband, now her's a new couple popping up in her life. I wonder if that may have been why she ended it with 50 year old.

Why does it have to be so weird ? She says she got the man's number at a place she works at for a company that is contracted. She says the man saw her doing her contracted worked, and told her he has a job for her. She says soon the man put him in contact with his wife, and they requested she do her contracted work at their houses. 

All sounds weird and questionable, and she cant put herself in my shoes. All i get is irate words and tones thrown at me, but I am not the one sleeping at married couples houses or taking down their numbers.... 

My life is simple, why cant her's be ?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

How is this story any different than the last one? Her new lesbian girlfriend's name is Angela.

End of story.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

daniel I would suggest as others have mentioned to move on this gf of yours really loves the drama or she wouldnt be causing so much of it partically in your life. Surely you can do better their are plenty of women in your age range that are looking for a decent honest guy your current gf is full of games move on


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Run Forrest, run!


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

danielb77 said:


> My life is simple, why cant her's be ?


Oh, you are wrong: Her life is simple too.

She is living her somewhat concealed promiscuous life while you are the at home slave, the doormat, the cuckold. Very simple setup.

Your life is not so simple, but your brain seems to be so. :scratchhead:


I can not believe this is for real, but then, maybe it is...


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You do see the 50 year old is now called angela right?


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

this is a 4 month old relationship?


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> If you learn to be man enough, you can make her yours. It could be fun. Go here and let Roissy educate you about the real facts of life. Just start reading. You need to do this whether or not you stay with her. You're way too gamma. Also see your Dr. about testosterone supplementation.


Every last thing on that link is bovine exhaust. A sure prescription to destroy yourself and every relationship.


----------



## Needpeace (May 24, 2012)

the guy said:


> I think the 50 yr old lady has something on your GF and is blackmailing your GF for sexual favors and money.
> 
> But thats just me.


No, it's not just you :iagree:

Has your GF told you she had a lesbian affair with this woman?


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> It's the 80-20 rule, and no it doesn't go away just because women get older. They come out of 20 year marriages at age 45 and they are still just as susceptible to face, physique, stance, status, relative youth, a$$holery, as they ever were. Maybe even more so, since they realize after a while that they aren't going to be remarrying and they're happier being a member of a high rank male's rotation than being the one and only for a schlub.


^
This.


----------



## HALLEULIAH (Oct 22, 2012)

I am a new member here and am perusing this site and I understand that this is TOTALLY off topic, BUT I am coming off a 32 year marriage, here.... Is this what people are going to say about me? That, I am now a member of the 80/20 rule? 

This sounds so cruel. :cone4:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

> we've been together for about 3 to 4 months. Basically a bit shorter then when she began hanging out with this older woman.


If she's behaving like this with you after only 3 to 4 months, she's giving you a clear indication of what lies ahead. I'm afraid I would cut my losses, OP, and find yourself someone a little more stable. The longer you're with her, the worse it will be, so I'd end it soon, if I were you.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

danielb77 said:


> I am sorry to disturb on this forum again. However, I was just looking threw my girlfriend's phone yesterday, when I noticed a new contact named "Angela". I questioned her about it, because of the questionably gay/lesbian before, she responded that this "Angela" was tied to a man who offered her a job. The tie between Angela and this man are they are husband and wife.
> 
> My issue is before there was a tie to her 50 year old friend (who actions, way of talking to her, bossing her around, constantly ruining her dates, forbidding my girl from calling me from her house in the latter part of their friendship, Telling my girl to leave her cell at home, always wanting to spend quality time with her, and constantly wanting her to spend nights at her house, expecting my girl to divide her time equally with her and me clearly demonstrated gayness/lesbianess. It doesnt take a rocket science to notice this isnt a normal platonic female to female friendship, but for some reason my girl's family and friends don't believe the 50 year old is gay. They dont seem to realize there are "out the closet gays", "down low gays" aka hidden gays)
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong. Your wife just dumped one swinging relationship for another swinging relationship.

Long @ss post, so to cut to the chase this just happend last week?

So the 50 yearold is out and angela is in, and daniel is still sharing his wife. Sorry brother.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Halleuliah:

The VAST MAJORITY on this site do NOT subscribe to the kind of thinking that women would rather be 'laid and played' by a good-looking stud than remain single OR date an average-looking nice man.

It comes from a website full of ridiculously inane advice that would only work with TRULY idiotic or pathetic women. (Example: women are like animals in a herd...if OTHER women are interested in some guy, WE WILL ALL automatically become interested in him because we're all mindless lemmings in competition with each other to get laid/date the best-looking male regardless of what a jackass he is.)

Don't worry about it; after being on TAM a while, YOU'LL DECIDE FOR YOURSELF whose opinions you usually agree with and whose you don't. Who's got a particular ax to grind, and who doesn't. Who's a bitter divorce-survivor who always suspects the worst in the opposite gender, and who's not. Who's too liberal for your taste, and who usually has an opinion similar to yours.

If you don't agree with certain people's opinions, then just enjoy them for their entertainment value.

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

As I said FIVE DAYS AGO, Daniel,....



> How is this story any different than the last one? Her *new* lesbian girlfriend's name is Angela.
> 
> End of story.


:scratchhead:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

If your GF is sleeping with you, she isn't lesbian. Bi, perhaps, but certainly not lesbian...

Ask her or move on.


----------

